# Breeder Intros



## Elf Mommy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm starting this actually, because I am going to start hunting through the breeding and photo threads to find photographs of rabbits of each breed to populate our library. 

Library: Bunny Breeds

If I have a list here of our members and what breeds they work with, it will be much easier to hunt through photographs and ask your permission to post them in the library. 

The photos I'll be looking for are ones people could use to judge against their own rabbits to see what breed they have. It may also be nice for breeders to showcase some of the best of their breed. 

If you have photos that you want to post in our library for the breed, feel free to send them to me in a PM and I will get them posted.

So...in this thread, I'd like to know the breeds you work with and where you are located. Let me know if there is any other pertinent information you think should be included.

I consulted our resident judge and asked what photos I should look for. Her response:



> For the posing itself, I think that just a side shot is fine.
> 
> For shots evaluating type: sides, front, back, top view



So, I would LOVE LOVE LOVE it if you sent photos or posted them here. Tell me the breed first (I'm no expert) and I'll transfer the photos to our breed threads. 

Thank you all SOOOOO Much!!!

Minda


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jun 5, 2011)

Crystal Anderson - Gorby Job Rabbits.

My main breed is Harlequin, of Magpie and Japanese varieties.

I also have, American Fuzzy Lops, English Lops, and Flemish Giants. 


If no one else has them, I can help get pics of numerous other breeders very easily =)


----------



## djluster (Jun 5, 2011)

Danny Luster
Don't have a name for my rabbitry yet
Starting to breed Dutch will be getting my breeding pair maybe trio on June 26th.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 5, 2011)

Peg Flint - Tiny's Texas Legends (flemish) and Puck's Pranksters (holland lops)

Currently focusing on light gray flemish giants with some steel and black

Also currently focusing on tort and broken tort holland lops


----------



## 4kr (Jun 5, 2011)

Lindsey King- 4 Kings Rabbitry
Specialize in Dwarf Hotots in Texas
http://www.4kingsrabbitry.weebly.com

I'd love to send you conformation pics, but there may already be some for hotots, I'll check the library.

Thanks!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jun 5, 2011)

Heather Vandiver- Aya Sora Rabbitry

Located in Bath County Kentucky

Very small rabbitry consisting mainly of Hollands, which are under a revamp, and a pair of Veleveteen Lops, soon to be two pair. I am going to get a pair of American Fuzzy Lops since I threw a gorgeous Fuzzy buck in a Holland litter.(GOrby Job, I might be PMing you for help and info here!)


----------



## LittleBigzBunnies (Jun 5, 2011)

Summer Katz - Little Bigz Bunnies
Specializing in Netherland Dwarfs in Washington
Blues and Chocolates
http://littlebigzbunnies.weebly.com/


----------



## la~la~land (Jun 5, 2011)

Kelly Adams - Velvet Village Rabbitry
www.velvetvillage.webs.com
A small rabbitry in Jenkins, Ky focusing on Mini Rex and soon to be Thriantas.
Mini rex mainly in blue and black


----------



## SNM (Jun 5, 2011)

Shylar Moore - SNM Rabbitry
http://snmrabbitry.weebly.com/
Super Duper Small rabbitry that focuses on RED Mini Rex with a minor in Castor,Tort, & Broken


----------



## Loves rabbits (Jun 5, 2011)

Mimi Bauer-M&D Rabbitry
We Breed Mini Rexs\Rexs\Tans\Angoras And Lionheads In Nj


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jun 5, 2011)

Grace of Happy Farm Bunnies.
We are a tiny ten hole rabbitry breeding Netherland Dwarfs (black silver marten, siamese sable, blue, chestnut agouti) and Polish (black, broken black, chocolate and broken chocolate). We are in sunny central Florida. 

www.happyfarmbunnies.com


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 5, 2011)

Emily & Amanda R.

Blue Camas Rabbitry
We are a small rabbitry breeding Mini Rex, Rex, and Netherland Dwarfs, located in Lewis County, Washington. We have Netherland Dwarfs in Self & Shaded, Rex in several varieties, but mainly Castor, Lynx and Black Otter, and Mini Rex in Ruby-Eyed-White. 

http://www.bluecamasrabbitry.weebly.com


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 6, 2011)

Sarah Owen and Vicki Owen.
Owen's Bunnies
Located in Houston, TX

Breeds and Varieties
Tans- Black, Blue, Chocolate
Himalayans- Black, Blue
Britannia Petites- Chestnut Agouti
Polish- Blue

No website but here are our posted picture threads

Tans
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=58708&forum_id=8&highlight=Baby+Tans

Brits
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=63711&forum_id=8&highlight=Brits


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jun 6, 2011)

*Blaze_Amita wrote: *


> Heather Vandiver- Aya Sora Rabbitry
> 
> Located in Bath County Kentucky
> 
> Very small rabbitry consisting mainly of Hollands, which are under a revamp, and a pair of Veleveteen Lops, soon to be two pair. I am going to get a pair of American Fuzzy Lops since I threw a gorgeous Fuzzy buck in a Holland litter.(GOrby Job, I might be PMing you for help and info here!)



Just be known, I am such a creeper and was searching you out on Facebook lol.....and then saw the fuzzy comment. Tabatha Corbin is who I will send you to. Need to know the color of your fuzzy holland. Tabatha is the go to on fuzzies.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 6, 2011)

I consulted our resident judge and asked what photos I should look for. Her response:



> For the posing itself, I think that just a side shot is fine.
> 
> For shots evaluating type: sides, front, back, top view



So, I would LOVE LOVE LOVE it if you sent photos or posted them here. Tell me the breed first (I'm no expert) and I'll transfer the photos to our breed threads. 

Thank you all SOOOOO Much!!!

Minda


----------



## TCRabbitry (Jun 6, 2011)

Melinda - Tucker Creek Rabbitry - Surname TCR

I raise Mini Lops. Located in Oregon.

http://www.tcrabbitry.net


----------



## TCRabbitry (Jun 6, 2011)

wish there was just a way to delete these....


----------



## TCRabbitry (Jun 6, 2011)

wow... my internet went crazy.. sorry...


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jun 6, 2011)

obviously your computer whats us to know you lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 6, 2011)

*TCRabbitry wrote: *


> wish there was just a way to delete these....


on it! :biggrin2:


----------



## LittleBigzBunnies (Jun 7, 2011)

*GorbyJobRabbits wrote: *


> obviously your computer whats us to know you lol



LOL!! That was funny!


----------



## lelanatty (Jun 7, 2011)

Lela Perez of Natty Dwarfs Rabbitry
Silver Marten and Otter Netherland Dwarf Rabbits
Killeen, Texas http://nattydwarfs.com/


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 7, 2011)

:bump

Please read the edited top post :biggrin:


----------



## 4kr (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm not sure if these are good enough, but the buck below has some hair in his eye and red eye from the flash, which was fixed but the hair is still there, it's not a spot.







This is a Sr. Doe:






Sr. Buck- 8 GC legs:






I need to take better pictures of my buns! Your welcome to use any of them. Thanks,
Lindsey
4 Kings Rabbitry


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jun 13, 2011)

Megan Smith
Shaded Night Rabbitry
http://shadednightrabbitry.weebly.com/

Netherland Dwarf in shaded, tan pattern, and compatible varieties. Specializing in Sable Point, REW, and Otter.


----------



## Brittany85 (Jun 13, 2011)

Brittany Johnston

Urban Paws Rabbitry (Previously Sunshine Acres Rabbitry) 

Holland Lops and American Fuzzy Lops


----------



## Brittany85 (Jun 13, 2011)

And my old website is here:
http://sunshine-acres-bunnies.piczo.com/?cr=3

I am making a new one for my new rabbitry now but there are tons of pictures there!


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 30, 2011)

I am bumping up this thread since I know we've had at least one new breeder join....maybe more.

This is a great place to introduce yourself and share what you breed, etc - AND SHARE YOUR WEBSITE IF YOU HAVE ONE!!!


Yes - I'm yelling - that's ok...I won't do it again...probably.


----------



## djluster (Jun 30, 2011)

I know I posted earlier in this thread but since I can't edit it I thought I would repost since I now have the Dutch's and my website done

Rabbitry name is: Luster Wabbitry

Breed: Dutch

Website http://lusterwabbitry.com

facebook if thats ok http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Luster-Wabbitry/222822541072909



I raise show quality Black and Blue Dutch's


----------



## CCWelch (Jun 30, 2011)

Corely Welch- Welch Rabbitry (ARBA #D849)(Website coming soon!)

New Zealand- White and Broken Red(junior stock)
Satin- Red, Siamese, White (and my red doe and white buck carry broken lines)(all junior stock)Adding a Sr White Doe next week.
English Spot- Torte and Gray(both coming next week)

I also have 1 Checkered Giant, a Fawn French Lop,A Fawn Mini Lop, a light gray jr.Flemish giant,and 1 poorly marked (eye smut) Californian.
If you need photos of any of my bunnies let me know, not all are posted yet.


----------



## laylabunny (Jul 2, 2011)

Kelly
Dark Horse Harbor
Lionheads :bunnyheart

http://darkhorseharbor.weebly.com


----------



## DandelionHollow (Jul 2, 2011)

*laylabunny wrote: *


> Kelly
> Dark Horse Harbor
> Lionheads :bunnyheart
> 
> http://darkhorseharbor.weebly.com


I now this is a breeder thread but I would just like to say I just visited your site and read "Tanya's Story"- it was so heartbreaking that someone could do that to such a beautiful animal. How wonderful of you to care for her the way you did.


----------



## laylabunny (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you. It broke my heart everyday and it still does when I think about her. I just hope her story will be a wake up call to some people. That's all I can hope for. :cry4:


----------



## purelyprecioushollandlops (Jul 4, 2011)

Kristal Hoofnagle
Purely Precious Holland Lops
Holland Lops
purelyprecioushollandlops.weebly.com


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jul 5, 2011)

*laylabunny wrote: *


> Kelly
> Dark Horse Harbor
> Lionheads :bunnyheart
> 
> http://darkhorseharbor.weebly.com


Kelly...Tanya's story broke my heart. Your compassion for all animals moves me. We are like that at The Happy Farm. Bless you.


----------



## laylabunny (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you. I was so touched by her zest for life despite the pain she was in. She still loved people even after all that she went through. I was lucky to have her, even for a short while.


----------



## Hayley411 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hayley Ingram
Sher-Bertie Rabbity
http://sbrabbitry.weebly.com/
BEW/VM lionheads and netherland dwarfs.


----------



## Liddellsbunbuns (Jul 8, 2011)

Lea & Morghon Liddell (wife and hubby team)
Just Bliss Rabbitry
Mini Rex in Tri, Otter and BEW
Elops and Mini Lops
Chula Vista, CA
www.justblissrabbitry.weebly.com


----------



## hillrise (Jul 12, 2011)

Hill Rise Rabbitry
Northeastern Oregon

Rex (standard), Californians, New Zealand Whites

http://hillrise.co.cc/

Feel free to take pics off my site for the library. In Rex, I currently have black, red and broken blue, and soon will have REW, black otter and broken black otter to post. I'm currently switching hosts, so parts of the site might be down until it all gets moved (no later than Thursday). I'll edit this when I'm sure the site's moved so this post isn't so long. PM me if you need different angles for the pics.


----------



## esoaksranch (Jul 12, 2011)

E & S Oaks Rabbitry breeding only top quality english lops.


----------



## Silverwolf_Rabbitry (Aug 5, 2011)

[align=center]*Carrie & Greg
Silverwolf Rabbitry
Located in Port Orchard, WA

Breeds and Varieties* *
Rex- Blue, Chinchilla, Broken Blue, Broken Chinchilla
Silvers- Black (will be getting back into Fawns soon I hope)

Website: * Silverwolf Rabbitry
http://silverwolfrabbitry.webs.com/
[/align]


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Aug 15, 2011)

Rachel M. And i Breed Lionheads in Ohio.
Shady Woods Rabbitry
http://shadywoodslionheads.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 15, 2011)

Misty Rohrer
Evie's Tulips Rabbitry

I raise Mini, Lionheads and im cutting down on my jersey woolies!


----------

